# CF vs. CB



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay i'm thick, what is the difference between captive farmed and captive bred? With regards to the animals not the breeding method - i know that much. Such as are there any noticable differences in health, quality etc....

Lau


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

CB animals are generally healthier and are more likely to survive.

CF animals are put through lots of stress and are hatched in less than optimal circumstances.

you will find that CB hatchlings are larger - in a way proving healthier (from the right keeper)


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

Captive bred are usually easier to tame too.
Captive farmed might as well be wild caught.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Depends entirely on the captive farming operation.

Some of them are essentially the same as any big American breeder - racks and racks of snakes, eggs incubated and hatched.

And my captive-farmed baby royals are if anything less stressy and stroppy than our supposedly captive bred 07 boy. 

GOOD CF is no different to CB.
BAD CB is no different to CF.

Both of them, if you're not careful about the animals and the seller, can obtain you parasite-ridden, diseased animals that will die unless you're willing to fork out for treatment. Both of them, if you choose carefully from good sellers and pick the best and healthiest animals, can obtain you beautiful animals which will thrive.


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

JAG Loves Beardies said:


> Captive farmed might as well be wild caught.


Slightly misleading. I have 2 CF royals and they have had no issues with parasites or ill health. CF snakes are usually hatched in farms (_some_ of which do have great conditions and care of their animals) , whereas WC snakes will literally have been caught out of the wild and not have been conditioned to captivity since birth. CB is clearly the preferred option for most snake keepers and for most species, but I would not compare CF directly to WC examples.


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

has any 1 got any pic's of captive farmed breeding vivs/cages just to see what there like ??


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Captive 'farmed', strictly speaking called ranching, don't tend to have vivs as such; mostly the females are housed in concrete bays or makeshift wooden boxes.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

have a read of 'the complete ball python' by kevin mccurley to see and read about wc royals.


----------



## chrisss_proctor (Aug 15, 2007)

Nowadays, I would think that cb are the best snakes to buy. If you look around, there are some very high quality sellers on this site and elsewhere, hopefully I will be one of these one day. People who breed cb's are in the game to make some money, yes obviuosly, but they generally know more about ilnesses and infections and will cure these BEFORE selling them.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

I've bought some shocking CB animals only because i knew i could sort them out as opposed to leaving them to die, i buy and sell cf royals and ALL mine are feeding alone on defrost, parasite and disease free just as any of my CBs would be at sale point and most people who ask higher prices for CF's are doing the same.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

we've just had a delivery of CF royals. By the time we sell them they will be no different to CB from a "customer" point of view. They will each have had minimum 6 consecutive strike feeds on defrost which is better than you'd get from most shops be it CB or CF.

they've all breen treated for internal and external paresites and will be good, well started royals when they go.

The scruples and practices of the source of the royals is muhc more important that the point of origin of the snake IMO. ALL royals are prone to being funny feeders from time to time, CB/CF has no bearing on this just as being from manchester or bournemouth will have no bearing on a persons height or weight. Africa or bradford it's the care and attention the snake gets not where it came from that matters.

Buy from a source you trust, resist impulse buying young royals, there are millions, keep your cash in your pocket until you know you've found a good snake.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

TBH we have 1 CF royal at the moment, and it eats better, sheds better, and handles better than most of the others, plus adds the bonus of fresh blood into any breeding scheme. As has been said before, a good CF really can't be knocked, it's all the crap ones people litterly buy in and sell 10 minutes later that give them a bad reputation


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

rachel132002 said:


> I've bought some shocking CB animals only because i knew i could sort them out as opposed to leaving them to die, i buy and sell cf royals and ALL mine are feeding alone on defrost, parasite and disease free just as any of my CBs would be at sale point and most people who ask higher prices for CF's are doing the same.


Exactly right, I am the same as Rachel here, the CF I currently have on offer, are better than some CB I've seen/produced. Hence why I am asking the same price as I would for CB Hatchlings.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

by the time ours are for sale I don't expect the price ot be muhc different to CB if at all. Afterall by the time we've spend hundreds of man hours on them they should be no worse than CB and, as you've said, better than some. Some of our strongest feeders are also CF. Out of the batch that came a third had a small, defrost meal on the day they arrived with us, I know and indeed own CB royals that won't eat if you look at them funny never mind after a plane trip from africa, an overnight stop before heading to our house by car!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Very true, half of my batch ate Fresh-Killed first time, others took live, but all 15 were taking defrost by their 3rd meal.

They'll be offered their 6th Feed this evening and as of yet, no problems at all.

I have a few CB Animals on hunger strike, these guys are showing them up!


----------



## snakearms (May 19, 2008)

my royal is cf,ive had no real probs with him,he was feeding from the shop before i got him,he's been better than a cb burm i had!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Depends entirely on the captive farming operation.
> 
> Some of them are essentially the same as any big American breeder - racks and racks of snakes, eggs incubated and hatched.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more : victory:


----------



## chrisss_proctor (Aug 15, 2007)

Seems I've probably been mis-informed about cf's. I would still side towards cb royals as I had a bad experience with some ltc's and assumed that cf's would be the same. They obviously aren't and maybe I should think about possibly buying one.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

JAG Loves Beardies said:


> Captive bred are usually easier to tame too.
> Captive farmed might as well be wild caught.


I have to disagree here as my WC was just as easy to handle when I first got him as any of my CF and CB ones even though he was about a year old when I got him and straight from the wild He's never bitten, struck or shown any aggression at all.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

WCs have more problem with adapting, it's a mission to get htem feeding sometimes and then a % of those just will never breed but on the flip side you do get some come through that adapt brilliantly.

On CFs though, Chris, if you like a royal and it's in good health and feeding don't worry about it's origin but if it is labelled as CF do make checks as some places do sell these royals to newbies without warning them and these royals haven't had first feeds sometimes.

If you buy from someone on here for example the chances are you'll be paying for a good, well established, feeding, shedding, problem-free royal.

Rach


----------



## chrisss_proctor (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks, I suppose really, it's the luck of the draw. As long as you do the basics when buying a royal and make sure it's a healthy animal when it's bought, it's then down to luck if it's a good feeder etc.


----------

